# Three bikes you would like to own



## Siddley (Sep 17, 2014)

Same rules as the car thread, one domestic, two foreign.

Harley Davidson XR 750 







BSA Rocket Goldstar Scrambler






Honda RC174


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 17, 2014)

Husqvarna off road....






Harley Davidson bobber....






Vincent Black Shadow....as cafe racer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Sep 17, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 17, 2014)

I want back my red and silver 2004 H-D XL-1200C (My last bike that I got rid of after I had kids)

I would also take and Indian made Enfield (A total throw-back bike)

And a 1952 Vincent Black Lightning (because I like the song)


----------



## swampyankee (Sep 17, 2014)

Why do motorcyclists always use "bike?" It confuses those among us to whom a bike is a device that one powers oneself.

Since I'm of the "bikes don't have engines" school, my choices are:

For US made: while Trek and Cannondale do make some very nice bikes, my dream is for something a bit more special. Gaulzetti makes custom aluminum frames (gaulzetticicli.com) in Massachusetts. http://static.squarespace.com/stati...260568/1398630621879/cazos13.jpg?format=1000w

For non-US: Colnago Master (http://colnago.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/MASTER-AD10.jpg) and a Roberts Touring (http://www.robertscycles.com/Resources/roberts1530pxaud.jpeg)

I'd also like a nice fixed-gear bike (no coasting; traditionally, no brakes). Sort of the bicycling equivalent of a hard-tail Harley.

May as well aim high 

I'm not a motorcyclist, so I've no opinion. Although I think Ducatis look cool.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 17, 2014)

More like the bicycling equivalent of a unicycle


----------



## razor1uk (Sep 18, 2014)

Engineless 'bikes' are more 'cycles' in imho, because you 'cycle' them yourself, where as in engined ones, the motor cycles them for you. Bike is just the short English language derived term that commonly refers to 2 wheels from the French Biciclet (spelling du Francais?) which is two circles/rings which became Bicycle, and so it became bike by natural progression.

Both are correct terms to use with regards 2 wheeled inline transport since 'pedalcycles' has fallen out of favour and usage except in some old road laws - therefore I loop back around to my initial thought that bikes are motorised, in one form, more generally than cycles which you pedal the cycle yourself.

Pedant I am, couldn't resist being pedantic - also since I'm in said mood, what does the 'ped' in pedantic have to do with feet/walking in relation to the obvious?
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------->
I'd think I might be repeating myself from another similar Motorbike related thread

1st a Honda RC168/RC174 Bealle replica
2nd a Honda Racing Corporation NSR500 or Yamaha TZ750 
3rd an Over Racing OV-20, or a re-engined 125/250 chassis with a 450cc - 750cc re-geared big single in it.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 18, 2014)

For Domestic:
1939 Indian Messenger military

For Import:
Japan: Hyabusa
Germany: BMW R75 military


----------



## Njaco (Sep 18, 2014)

Schwinn
Huffy
Magna


----------



## Boa (Sep 19, 2014)

Nishiki
Specialized
Bianchi


----------



## Boa (Sep 19, 2014)

Nishiki
Specialized
Bianchi


----------



## swampyankee (Sep 19, 2014)

Colnago
Pinarello
Klein

A Klein, which was a (low production) bike, cost about $6,000, but I'm not going to spend 6 grand for a stock bike. 

Like the $2,500 off-the-rack suit I saw in Nordstrom's: if I'm spending that much, I'm going custom.

Pete Weigle and Richie Sachs are local (to me) framebuilders, so I can get a frame built-to-measure for about $5,000.

I actually think motorcycles are pretty cool, although I also think that I've seen many, usually under-thirty, guys who ride like they are trying to outrun the voices in their heads.


----------



## Siddley (Sep 19, 2014)

I am specifying MOTORCYCLE next time

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## swampyankee (Sep 19, 2014)

Siddley said:


> I am specifying MOTORCYCLE next time



Thank you 

Then my answer would be different, and from near-complete ignorance.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 19, 2014)

Siddley said:


> I am specifying MOTORCYCLE next time


And yet, when someone makes a post about a "plane", no one thinks they are taking about carpentry tools! 

And for what it's worth, I knew what you meant!


----------



## swampyankee (Sep 19, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> And yet, when someone makes a post about a "plane", no one thinks they are taking about carpentry tools!
> 
> And for what it's worth, I knew what you meant!



Shockingly, so did I 

I am, however, going to be careful not to start "what's your favorite chopper...." 

Probably because I'd get hoist by my own petard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Siddley (Sep 19, 2014)

swampyankee said:


> I am, however, going to be careful not to start "what's your favorite chopper...."



Please do, I sometimes make Tomahawks 

That is Tomahawk as in the axe, not the aircraft. Just so we don't get all confused


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 19, 2014)

Sure you don't mean a BGM-109?


----------

